# Game of Life



## freed1990 (28. Feb 2015)

Hallo Community,
ich soll für das Studium das Spiel Conoways Game of Life programmieren.

Im Model Bereich soll eine Enumaration Cellstate programmiert werden.
Bisher habe ich noch nie eine Enum programmiert. Könnt ihr mir da helfen?

Aufgabenstellung:
*Die Enumeration CellState Es gibt zwei Zustände für Felder im Game of Life: tot und lebendig. Die Enumeration CellState soll den Zustand eines Feldes unseres Spiels darstellen. Sie enthält die Werte DEADund ALIVE.  public static CellState fromBoolean(boolean b) Wandelt einen Booleschen Wert in einen CellState um. Geben Sie DEAD zurück, wenn b false ist und ALIVE, wenn b true ist.
*
Danke schon einmal im Voraus


----------



## Androbin (28. Feb 2015)

```
public enum CellState {
    
    ALIVE, DEAD;
    
    public static CellState fromBoolean( boolean b ) {
        
        return b ? ALIVE : DEAD;
        
    }
    
}
```


----------

